# Авиация > Холодная война >  "Linebacker 2"

## Transit

Перенос из темы "МиГи В БОЯХ"



> Источник   БОЕВЫЕ ДЕЙСТВИЯ ВОЙСК ПВО И ВВС ВЬЕТНАМСКОЙ НАРОДНОЙ АРМИИ В ДЕКАБРЕ 1972 ГОДА под ред.Хюпенена.( Все современные отечественные публикации действиям авиации в 1972г  на основе этого сборника)


Вовчек, источник выглядит внушительно, но иногда он противоречит другим данным, а вот насколько и почему это можно выяснить только доскональным анализом. Предлагаю рассмотреть весь период операции Лайнбэкер 2, сделав основной упор на сравнение потерь сторон (признаных и заявленых).

Западных данных довольно много, поэтому проблем с ними не возникнет. С Вьетнамской стороны будем использовать Хюпенена (это за вами) и выдержки из журнала боевых действий (ответственным буду я). Работы Иствана Топерчера предлагаю использовать только как образец, а не для анализа конкретных случаев. АСИГ, Сафариков, ЦильДеГлори и им подобные лучше не использовать.

Для начала определимся с У.С. данными. Общую картину можно представить следующими табличками:
Цели атак по дням 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6.
Потери по дням

----------


## Transit

После провала первого раунда Парижских переговоров обе стороны начали приготовления к возобновлению активных боевых действий. С 10:30 17.12.1972 командование ВС ДРВ приказало подразделениям ПВО 361, 363, 365, 375, постам ДРЛО и полкам ВВС находится в высшей степени боевой готовности, группам снабжения доукомплектовать боевой запас частей. Контроль за исполнением возложен на инспекционные группы.

Утром 18.12.1972 зафиксирована следующая активность ВВС противника:
Пролет F-4 вдоль границы Лаоса (предположительно метеоразведка, точное время наблюдения не указано);
10:15 БПЛА (маршрут следования с запада к траверзу Ханоя);
11:46 БПЛА (маршрут следования от Киен Ань к бухте Хайфона вдоль береговой черты).

16 часов получено сообщение о взлете 32 самолетов В-52 с о.Гуам.
17 часов части оповещены о начале налета в 18 часов (прием пищи перенесен на более раннее время!).
Погодные условия на 18 часов: ветер северный, +19, облачность, дождь.

----------


## Вовчек

1.Тот источник который я привел, конечно надо рассматривать в совокупности с другими источниками.
2.Маршруты Б-52 при налетах известны. 
3.Смотреть будем по В-52 или по каждому типу?

----------


## Transit

> 1.Тот источник который я привел, конечно надо рассматривать в совокупности с другими источниками.
> 2.Маршруты Б-52 при налетах известны. 
> 3.Смотреть будем по В-52 или по каждому типу?


1. Согласен, а в случае разночтений будем разбираться по ходу.
3. Попробуем осилить все типы (упор, конечно на 52-е)?

Вовчек, пригодилась бы подробная карта с указанием всех н.п. на которой будем отрисовывать события и объекты. Может есть что на примете?

Состав сил сторон на декабрь 1972 года

_США_ (источник - SAC History):

*АБ Тахли (Тайланд)*
48 F-111
10 KC-135A

*АБ Удон (Тайланд)*
99  F-4
18 RF-4

*АБ Корат (Тайланд)*
6 F-4C
24 F-4E
23 F-105G
17 EB-66
72 A-7D
HC-130
EC-121

*АБ Убон (Тайланд)* 
111 F-4D

*АБ Нам Фонг (Тайланд)*
27 F-4 (корпуса морской пехоты)

*АБ Нахон Фаном (Тайланд)*
кол-во не указано HH-53

*АБ У-Тапао (Тайланд)*
54 B-52D
53 KC-135A
2 U-2
2 DC-130

*АБ Андерсен (о.Гуам)*
53 B-52D
99 B-52G

*АБ Кадена (о.Окинава)*
59 KC-135A
7 KC-135A
23 KC-135Q
10 SR-71
RC-135M

*АБ Кларк (Филлипины)*
25 KC-135A

ВМС США в зоне конфликта:
USS America (CVA-66)
USS Enterprise (CVAN-65)
USS Midway (CVA-41)
USS Oriskany (CVA-34)
USS Ranger (CVA-61)
USS Saratoga (CVA-60)


_Вьетнам_ (источник - "Дьен Бьен Фу воля к победе" Лу Тронг Лан)

- *Подразделение 361* (зона ответственности Ханой) включает 3 зенитно-ракетных полка 257, 261, 274; 5 зенитно-артиллерийских полков 220, 221, 212, 244, 260; 226-й отряд самообороны и 741-й учебный полк (оснащен 20 орудиями калибра 100мм).

- *Подразделение 363* (зона ответственности Хайфон) включает два зенитно-ракетных полка 238, 285; два зенитно-артиллерийских полка 252, 272 и 4 отдельных зенитно-артиллерийских батальона.

- *Подразделение 375* (зона ответственности северный сектор, Ланг Сон - Ха Бак) включает один зрп 268; пять зап 282, 224, 216, 240, 214; два отдельных зенитно-артиллерийских батальона.

Отдельный зап 256 (Бак Тай)
Отдельный зап 254 (Йен Бай)

- *Подразделение 365* (зона ответственности южный сектор) включает три полка 275, 267, 263. 275-й точно зрп, остальные надо уточнять.

*ВВС* 4 полка 921 и 927 (МиГ-21), 923 (МиГ-17), 925 (МиГ-19)

----------


## Transit

"Первоя волна налета" по Вьетнамским данным:

18:15 постом ВНОС зафиксировано нарушение границы С.Вьетнама самолетом F-111.
19:08 получено сообщение о самолетах идущих в направлении Ханоя (идентифицированы как F-111).
19:10  в штаб 291-го полка (Нге Ань) поступило сообщение от 16-го РЛ поста об обнаружении самолетов В-52.
19:15 объявлен сигнал «Тревога» в Ханое, Хайфоне и по провинции Нам Динь.
19:44 78-й батальон 257-го зрп (командир Нгуен Чан, офицер управления Нгуен Ван Лиен, операторы Тронг Дук Динь, Фан Мань Хиен, Нгуен Данг Ап) обстрелял группу из 3 В-52 и 3 F-105 идущую с юго-запада (Тхань Сон) в направлении на АБ Хао Лак. Зафиксирован промах. Расход ракет не указан.
19:54 57-й батальон (командир Нгуен Ван Фиет) произвел пуск двух ракет, ошибочно атаковав самолеты эскорта, вместо бомбардировщиков. Цель уклонилась от ракет маневром.

20:02 57-й батальон произвел пуск одной ракеты по цели №567. Зафиксирован промах.
20:02 59-й батальон (Командир Нгуен Тхань) произвел пуск по цели №567 двух ракет. Зафиксирован промах.
20:05 93-й батальон (командир Нгуен Мань Хунг) и 94-й батальон (командир Хоанг Минь Тханг) произвели обстрел цели №569. Зафиксирован промах, расход ракет не указан. 
20:11 94-й батальон произвел пуск двух ракет по цели №568. Зафиксирован промах.
*20:13 59-й батальон 261-го полка* (командир Нгуен Тхань, офицер управления Дуонг Ван Туан, операторы Нгуен Ксиан Линь, Ли Ксиан Тю, Нгуен Ван До) произвел пуск двух ракет с разрешенной дистанции по цели №671. Цель была поражена, загорелась и частями упала у Чуом (н.п. Фу Ло, округ Дон Ань). По Вьетнамским данным это первый сбитый В-52. Получив сообщение о уничтожении противника командир 361-й дивизии ген. Фунг Зи Тай выдал задание немедленно обследовать место падения. Поисковой командой обнаружены обломки с надписью B-52-G. 
Из таблицы выше видно, что американцами признана потеря B-52G "Charcoal 01" в 13:17 зулу, т.е. имеем расхождение с Вьетнамскими данными 4 минуты? Отсюда находим судьбу экипажа: КК п/п-к Дональд Рисси, ПКК л-т Роберт Томас и стрелок сж.Вальтер Фергюсон погибли, оператор РЛС м-р Ричард Джонсон, штурман к-н Роберт Цертайн и оператор РЭБ к-н Ричард Симпсон взяты в плен. Вовчек - может есть более подробные данные о потере с американской стороны, да и где это Фу Ло так же затрудняюсь уточнить.
20:16 52-й батальон 267-го зрп 365-й дивизии (командир Трань Нгок Винь, офицер управления Хоанг Ван Нам) произвел обстрел В-52. Зафиксировано попадание, падения не зафиксировано.

В период с 20:45 до 22:15 отмечены единичные атаки F-111 по позициям ЗРК и ЗА. 

21:48 первый налет окончен. Командованием организовано устранение последствий налета на объекты инфраструктуры (наиболее пострадали механическая фабрика в Хайфоне и аэропорт Киен Ань). В ходе налета расчеты 71-го и 72-го батальонов ЗА 212-го зап понесли потери в личном составе и оборудовании. 252-й зап доложил о сбитии самолета А-7 (точное время и место не указано). Кроме этого "Корсара" больше нет упоминаний о сбитых самолетах на 21:48, хотя первая волна потеряла F-111, может спутали тип сбитого самолета?

----------


## Вовчек

ВОпросы принял. Вечером сегодня, отвечу подробно в том числе по А-7,Ф-111.

----------


## Transit

Вовчек, еще с временем определенные вопросы возникают. Сколько к зулу добавляем?

"Вторая и третья волны" по Вьетнамским данным:

23:00 пара F-4 совершила облет района Йен Бай
23:09 доклад о F-111 в районе Бак Май
23:35 РЛ пост обнаружил В-52, объявлен сигнал «Тревога»
23:45 77-й батальон произвел пуск двух ракет по цели №594. Промах. В это же время четырем обнаруженным В-52 присвоены №№ 598, 406, 753 и 407. 
*00:07 57-й батальон* произвел пуск двух ракет по цели №406. Наблюдался взрыв и горящий самолет, но место падения не обнаружено.
00:09 налет второй волны закончился, однако с 00:10 отмечен ряд ударов одиночных F-111 и F-4 по аэродромам Ной Бай, Виет Три, Дон Ань и Фа Дэн. Ответный огонь ЗА и отрядов самообороны результатов не дал.

00:32 подразделения ПВО переведены во 2-й уровень боеготовности.

04:16 – 04:21 над провинцией Ксинь Хуан РЛС обнаружены В-52 идущие с юго-запада. Уровень боеготовности вновь повышен до первого.
04:35 батальоны 57, 59 и 86 открывали огонь по цели №954. Результат не достигнут. Расход 6 ракет.
*04:39 77-й батальон 257-го зрп* (командир Динь Зи Ван, офицер управления Нгуен Ван Дук, операторы Фам Хонг Ха, Лю Ван Мок, До Ван Тан) обнаружил В-52 и обстрелял его двумя ракетами. Обе ракеты поразили цель, наблюдался сильный взрыв. Обломки упали на лес у н.п. Тан Хунг (округ Тхань Оай, провинция Ха Тай), на месте падения возник пожар. По обломкам установлена модель сбитого самолета B-52-D.
04:51 уничтожены сооружения радио Вьетнама в районе Ми Три. Выход в эфир прервался на 9 минут.
Огнем ЗА были сбиты самолет F-4 в районе Ханоя и штурмовик А-7 в районе Хайфона, точное время и место не указаны.

Итого за ночь ПВО заявило о уничтожении 3 В-52 (место падения двух обнаружено), 2 А-7 и 1 F-4. Побед над F-111 не заявлено. Днем командование мобилизовало все возможные транспортные средства (включая велосипеды и гужевые повозки!) для эвакуации населения из городов в полевые лагеря. Ниже приведена схема движения В-52 (Dot I, II, III - это "волна налета", Т:406, 407... и т.д это номер присвоенный сопровождаемой цели, d94,98... и т.д это номер батальона обстрелявшего цель, место обстрела обозначено звездочкой)

----------


## Вовчек

Начнем по тихоньку
1. Карта http://www.nexus.net/~911gfx/vietnam.../nf48_11f.html
2. Разница по времени 7 часов Местное Ханойское= Время по Гринвичу+7 часов

----------


## Вовчек

По карте подойдет больше :http://www.nexus.net/~911gfx/mapnf4811.html

----------


## Transit

По карте и расчетному времени (UTC +7) договорились.

----------


## Вовчек

Разбираемся с первым  налетом или первая волна вечер 18 числа.
1.Ф-111 № 67 – 0099 позывной Snug 40
 20часов 30 минут (время местное на авиабазе Тахли) РЛС в Удорне зафиксировала последний РЛ контакт с Ф-111. Далее связь через самолет ретранслятор С-130.
20 часов 37 мин снижение с 5850м до малой высоты. С последующим переходом на  предельно малую высоту 150м.
20 часов 53 минуты удар по цели
20 часов 54 минуты сообщение от экипажа об уходе от цели.
21.час 00мин выход по УКВ экипажа, прохождение поворотного пункта маршрута.
Это последнее сообщение от экипажа. О каких либо проблемах в течении полета экипаж не сообщал. Согласно плана полета, выход в сторону Залива. Предположение отказ маловысотного контура . Координаты последнего контакта 20.17.00 Сев широты, 106.36. 00 Восточной долготы. (Смотри ссылку карта  квадрат ХН 635434)
Еще раз напоминаю это время на авиабазе Тахли.

----------


## Вовчек

По карте, это уже залив. Сейчас надо перевести на время Ханоя.

----------


## Transit

> 21час 00мин выход по УКВ экипажа...


По ссылке в первом сообщении указано время потери "Snug 40" 13:00 зулу, т.е. если +7 то должно быть 20:00 Ханойского.

----------


## Вовчек

Да,если смотреть по приведенной Вами ссылке.
По отчету СНЕСО, я привел его для Ф-111 время  21 оо это По времени в Тайланде.

----------


## Transit

Т.е. один или два часа лишние по моей ссылке?

----------


## Вовчек

1.Пока не торопитесь отнимать. Посмотрю другие отчеты. 
2.Далее По В-52 
Самолет B-52D № 56-0678 с позывным LiLac 03 время над целью 20 часов 03 мин. 
Боевой курс 162 градуса цель KINH NO. За 15 сек до бомбометания подрыв В-750.
Поврежден. Посадка в У-Тапао без последствий. Характер повреждений:
350 отверстий от поражающих элементов БЧ ракеты. 24 участка требуют восстановления. Затрачено на ремонт 60000человеко часов. Введен в эксплуатацию 30 июля 1972 года.
Смотрим работу 57 и 59 батальона 20 часов 02 мин

----------


## Вовчек

В-52G Charcoal 01. цель Ж/д станция Yen Vien. Боевой курс  148 градусов. Над целью 20 часов 14 мин. Подрыв двух ракет до бомбометания. Менее чем через минуту после подрыва пошел к земле. Координаты 21 гр 14мин Сев широты, 105 гр 42 мин 47 сек восточной долготы.

----------


## Transit

> В-52G Charcoal 01


Может есть данные о маршруте следования? Совпадает с таковым у цели №671 (см карту в сообщении 7)?

----------


## Вовчек

Lt. Carl T. Wieland самолет А-7С № 156783 VA-82 сбит ЗРК 20 декабря и попал в плен. Данные из картотеки POW совпадают с данными по потерям самолетов в реестре потерь самолетов Авиации Флота.
2. Да , судя по всему это 671 цель. Падение район Ким Ань (Kim Quan).Это населенный пункт примыкающий к ж/д станции.

----------


## Вовчек

Потерь Авиации флота вечером 18 числа нет. 
2. Разберусь с Ф-111.
3. Могу точно сказать что сбитый В-52G Charcoal 01 это цель 671. Сравнил схему маршрута и Вашу карту.
Имеем потери До второго налета : Ф-111( предположительно отказ маловысотного контура), один В-52G Charcoal 01 и сильно поврежденный B-52D № 56-0678 с позывным LiLac 03, дошедший до аэродрома и ушедший в длительный ремонт.
Вы согласны?

----------


## 13th

> Lt. Carl T. Wieland самолет А-7С № 156783 VA-82 сбит ЗРК 20 декабря и попал в плен. Данные из картотеки POW совпадают с данными по потерям самолетов в реестре потерь самолетов Авиации Флота.


По Хобсону (Vietnam Air Losses) этот самолет был сбит утром 19-го в районе Хайфона, что примерно соответствует вьетнамской заявке.

----------


## Вовчек

Мы сейчас рассматриваем первый вечерний налет 18 числа. До утра 19 еще дойдем.

----------


## Transit

> ... Вы согласны?


Хорошо, имеем одно подтверждение по данным обеих сторон. Других повреждений В-52-х в ходе первой волны не отмечено? (это касаемо события в 20:16). Если пока опустить вопрос по F-111, то можем следовать дальше.

----------


## Вовчек

Да двигаемся дальше.

----------


## Transit

По работе ЗА: 
18:50 18.12.1972 221-й зап открыл огонь по самолетам неустановленного типа над Виет Три (это первый огневой контакт с начала операции)
4:51 19.12.1972 во время БШУ радиостанции "Голос Вьетнама" уничтожены две ЗПУ 14.5мм сил самообороны (погиб офицер и пять ополченцев) коммуны Ми Три.

71-й и 72-й батальоны 212-го зап попали под удар В-52 и были выведены на переформирование (видимо потери были серьезные).

Победа над А-7 записана 171-му батальону 252-го зап 363-й дивизии прикрывавшей Хайфон. Точное время не указано.

----------


## Вовчек

Рассматриваем второй налет длился до 00 часов зо мин по Ханойскому времени.
 Потери
В-52G № 58-0246 позывной Peach 2 после сброса бомб в полночь, в развороте сильно поврежден ракетой В-750. Дотянул до Тайланда. Там упал.
По Хюпенену вели огонь два дивизиона. Стрельб 4 расход 9 ракет.Но Сбитых самолетов в этом налете нет.
Добавлю
Поврежден А-6А № 155692 01 час 05 мин. Посадка на авианосец без последствий.

----------


## Вовчек

Третий налет на цели в районе Ханоя.
1.Сбит 1 В-52D № 56-0608 позывной Rose1 упал в 9км юго западнее Ханоя.
2. Повреждены
а. В-52D № 56-0583 посадка в У-Тапао без последствий. Повреждения,10 внешних отверстий,вмятины, выбоины в обшивке. Трудоемкость ремонта 53 человека часа.
В эксплуатацию вернулся 20 декабря.
б. В-52D № 56-0592 Тяжело поврежден. Посадка без последствий в Nam Phong, Тайланд. Подготовлен для одного перелета в У-Тапао 23 декабря. Восстанавливался до 15 марта 1973 года. Трудоемкость ремонта 2000 человеко часов.
У Авиации флота 19 декабря в 5 часов 30 мин( Ханойское время) был поврежден только А-6А № 155704. Посадка на авианосец без последствий.

----------


## Вовчек

Таким образом имеем следущие потери в первом налете состоящим из 3 волн с вечера 18 декабря по утро 19 декабря 72 года:
1. Ф-111 Отказ маловысотного контура.
2. Три сбитых В-52. Два упали в районе Ханоя и один в Тайланде.
3. Два сильно поврежденных В-52, участия в боевых действиях уже непринимавших. И введенных в строй в марте и в июле 1973 года.
4. Два поврежденных огнем с земли штурмовика А-6А. Которые без последствий произвели посадку на Авианосец.

----------


## 13th

А что по поводу Корсара?

----------


## Вовчек

А-7С № 156783 был сбит 20 декабря в 6 часов утра.Выполнял задачу "Iron Hand" . После пуска своих ПРР поражен подрывом двух В-750. Летчик катапультировался и  попал в плен. Координаты 20 гр 37 мин 00 сек Сев широты, 106 гр 37мин 00 Восточной долготы.
Выпущен из плена 29 марта 1973 года. После плена восстановился и продолжал летать в VA-82. Летчик сам называет дату в  своем сообщении об обстоятельствах пленения.
Совпадает с реестром потерь флота.

----------


## 13th

Ладно, значит, 20-го. У Хобсона бывают ошибки. Хотя странно, что ошибка есть и здесь.

----------


## Вовчек

Будем двигаться дальше?

----------


## Transit

> Будем двигаться дальше?


Думаю с первым днем еще не разобрались. B-52G Peach 2 указано время поражения ракетой в 00:01 (сразу после сброса по нолям), а по Вьетнамским данным цель №407 (выше у меня описка - написал №406) обстреляна в 00:07. Профиль полета Peach 2 по американским данным не нашел. Вот здесь есть описание самого события летчиком этого самолета, но на приводимых картах (с.43) путь с-тов с такими позывными не указан.
Будем подтверждать победу?
Еще хуже дела с Rose 1, разночтение более 20 минут! Необходимо сверить хотя бы места падения.

Вот интересная ссылка - американцы взяли интервью у участников событий. Оказывается 77-й батальон так же понес потери в первую ночь операции.

----------


## Transit

Действия ВВС ДРВ в первую ночь операции (18-19.12.72):

19:28 с АБ Хао Лак произвел взлет МиГ-21 (летчик Трань Кунг), который был наведен по командам с земли (РП Фам Минь Кай и Та Вань Вуонг) на В-52 следовавший от Мок Чау на Ван Иен. Когда до цели оставалось 12 км, летчик из-за сильных помех прекратил атаку и произвел посадку на авиабазе Ной Бай.
19:47 с АБ Ной Бай произвел взлет МиГ-21 (летчик Фам Туан), который был наведен на В-52 (РП НШ 927-го иап Хоан Дук Хань). Обнаружив противника по включенным огням летчик включил радиоприцел, захватил цель, но сам был атакован ракетами противника, снизился до 2 000м и произвел посадку в Ной Бай.
04:43 из АП Гиа Лам произвел взлет истребитель МиГ-21 (летчик Ву Динь Ран), по команде с земли (РП 921-го иап Нгуен Хонг Тай) взял курс на юг. В процессе набора высоты летчик был оповещен об опасности, совершил маневр и произвел посадку в Гиа Лам.
О потерях или поражении противника не заявлено.

Вовчек, еще 18-го числа был поврежден B-52G 58-0254, он в какой волне следовал? И по заявкам о победах борт-стрелков 52-х надо бы пройтись.

----------


## Вовчек

Третья волна 
Сбит Rose1. 
Боевую работу вели отражая налет 9 зрдн. Проведено 19 стрельб,35 ракет израсходовано.
77 зрдн вел обстрел целей в 4 часа 40 мин, в 5 часов 05 мин, 5 часов 08 мин. Обстреливал разные цели. 
У Rose1 бомбометание в 5 часов 07 мин и затем начал разворот от цели. 77 зрдн в 5 часов 08мин обстрелял его и поразил.

----------


## Вовчек

В монографии "Linebacker2" показана схема налета только первой волны.
У меня схемы налетов всех трех волн.

----------


## Transit

Значит будем считать по В-52 все сошлось: победы одержали 59-й, 57-й и 77-й зрдн. Позже оформим это в экселе.

При налете на аэропорт Гиа Лам понес потери в технике 919-й тап (полностью уничтожен Ан-24 и в различной степени пострадало еще 8 летательных аппаратов).

Вовчек, как закончим по первому дню операции сделаете кратенький анализ ночи с 19 на 20 декабря по данным обеих сторон? А я пока подготовлю дневник БД за 20-21 декабря по Вьетнамским данным.

----------


## Вовчек

Над B-52G Peach 2 будем подтверждать победу. В Вашей ссылке на вьетнамский источник, показано всего две стрельбы с расходом 4 ракет. А было 4 стрельбы с расходом 9.
ПО B-52G 58-0254. Этот самолет получил незначительные повреждения. Меньше суток понадобилось для его восстановления. Позывного нет у меня для этой машины.
Сделаю краткий анализ ночи с 19 на 20 число.

----------


## Вовчек

Перенесу свой пост с авиа.ру
Дело в том, что стрелки подали заявки на 5 самолетов. Официально победы над Мигами получили два стрелка. РЛС защиты хвоста устойчивый захват осуществляла цели типа МиГ-21 на дистанции 3500-3800м. Стрельба открывалась на дистанции менее 1800м
1. случай.
18.12.72 Момент обстрела МиГ-21 кормовой установкой совпал с тем, что по В-52 стали работать ракетчики. Летчик МиГ-21 увидев подрывы зенитных ракет, резко полупереворотом ушел вниз. Стрелок который вел стрельбу, взрыв зенитной ракеты принял за взрыв МиГа. Так как тот исчез с экрана РЛС.Ему засчитали.
второй случай 24 декабря. Но в этот день МиГи из-за плохих погодных условий на перехват не поднимались.
Есть упоминание о двух фантомах получивших повреждения от стрельбы стрелков.
Обстрелов своих самолетов было много. Американцы это признают.

----------


## Вовчек

Итак продолжим.
19 декабря дневной налет на три цели.
На две цели в районе Ханоя удар наносили Ф-4 ВВС США.
По аэродрому Ен Бай, палубные А-7.
Из-за низкой сплошной облачности бомбили с использованием  системы Лоран.
Потерь в этих налетах нет.
Первый вечерний налет с участием В-52. Цель Kinh No. Участвовало 21 самолет(12-В-52D и 9 В-52G все с Андерсена)  Время начала бомбометания первого самолета 20 часов 10мин и крайнего самолета- 20 часов 22 мин. Потерь нет повреждений нет.
Отражали удар 3 зрдн 4 стрельбы, 7 ракет.
ВТорой налет с 23 часов 50 до 00 часов 16 мин. По цели Вас Giang - 21-В-52.
По Ханойскому радиоцентру - 15 В-52.
ЗРВ работали по второй группе. Отражали налет 3 зрдн выполнили 4 стрельбы, расход 6 ракет. Сбитых нет. Два В-52 получили повреждения.
Следом пошел налет авиации палубной на Хайфон.
Потерь нет
Под утро налет палубной авиации на Хайфон. 
Почти одновременно Третий налет В-52 на цели в районе Тхай Нгуен-27 -В-52.Yen Vien-9 В-52.
Потерь нет
Следом через 1,5 часа, еще  налет налет палубной авиации.
Всего авиация флота в своих налетах потеряла 1 А-7С ( о нем говорилось выше).
и 2 А-6 были повреждены. посадка без последствий на авианосец.
Был так же поврежден 1 Ф-4 авиации морской пехоты. Посадка без последствий.

----------


## Transit

> В Вашей ссылке на вьетнамский источник, показано всего две стрельбы с расходом 4 ракет. А было 4 стрельбы с расходом 9.


Эти данные указываются у Вьетнамцев, но без привязки к конкретному времени (просто общее кол-во обстреляных целей и выпущеных ракет при отражении налета или за день), поэтому я их сюда не переношу.

Дневной налет 19 декабря длился с 11:35 до 12:20, в том числе самолеты тактической авиации (т.е. Фантомы, 32 самолето-пролета) атаковали радиостанцию в Ми Три, индустриальные зоны Тук Динь и Дук Гиан. Самолеты ВМС (т.е. А-7, 46 самолето-пролетов) атаковали аэродром Кат Би и электростанцию Уонг Би. Очень сомневаюсь на счет Ен Бай.

При отражении трех волн с 19:45 до 5:20 заявлено о уничтожении 2 В-52 (места падения не обнаружены), 1 F-4 (Минь Ха, 81-й зрдн) и 1 А-7 (ЗА).

----------


## Transit

Хронология за 20-21 декабря 1972:

19:42 обнаружены приближающиеся В-52 (высота 10 000), первым по ним открыл огонь 220-й зап (100мм орудия).
*20:07 93-й зрдн 261-го зрп* (командир Нгуен Мань Хунг, офицер управления Хоан Дук Винь) обнаружил первую пару В-52 атаковавших аэропрт Гиа Лам и не смотря на сильные помехи атаковал лидера (цель №387). Наблюдался горящий объект, упавший в 20:10 у Йен Туонг (станция Йен Виен, 10км от Ханоя).
20:34 76-й зрдн (командир Ли Ван Хе) произвел обстрел цели №626, но в этот же момент был поражен близким разрывом ПРР, приемо-передатчик вышел из строя. Получив донесение о повреждении сразу была выслана ремонтная бригада (Дао Минь Дат) и резервные машины с РЛ оборудованием (Нгуен Дань Хонг, Нгуен Вань Хоан и водитель Нгуен Вань Тхоа). Объект введен в строй через сутки.
20:34 77-й зрдн (командир Динь Зи Ван) сменивший позицию атаковал двумя ракетами В-52 №618 используя автоматический режим наведения. Наблюдалось падение у коммуны Ван Тхань, округа Ба Ви.
С 20:29 до 20:38 78-й, 88-й и 94-й зрдн выпустили 7 ракет по В-52 №621. Цель поражена 94-м зрдн.
*21:00* пять команд самообороны сев.Вань Дон заявили об уничтожении огнем 14.5 мм ЗПУ самолета F-111A (падение в округе Луон Сон, провинции Хоа Бинь).
*22:22* 72-й зрдн 285-го зрп сбил залпом двух ракет F-4 (район Хайфона).
*23:53* батальоны 511, 512 и 516 открыли плотный огонь по самолетам шедшим на Н=500м, на счет 512-го занесен сбитый А-6 (падение у Киен Тхай, округ Дай Ко).
*00:10* 83-й зрдн 238-го зрп одной ракетой уничтожил другой F-4.

С 23:45 до 00:45 атакован ряд объектов (подробности не привожу). Отмечено, что в области Тхань Нгуен 256-й зап открывал огонь из 100мм орудий по проходившим В-52.

04:36 противником предпринят очередной налет на Ханой, к этому моменту в результате отражения предыдущих налетов по всей 361-й дивизии отмечен деффицит боезапаса.
04:56 78-й зрдн 257-го зрп произвел пуск двух ракет по цели №317.
04:57 *79-й зрдн* (командир Нгуен Ван Чиен) произвел обстрел той же цели доложив о поражении.
С 05:02 до 05:11 в зоне огня находились цели №№ 318, 531, 532, шедшие в направлении Гиа Лам - Иен Виен, зрдн 57, 77, 78 сконцентрировали внимание на цели №318. *57-й зрдн* (командир Нгуен Ван Фиет, офицер Нгуен Динь Киен) имевший только две ракеты произвел один пуск в 05:09. Наблюдался большой взрыв (возможно детонация боезапаса) и падение обломков юго-западнее. В то же время обстрел цели №318 вел и *77-й зрдн* (командир Динь Зи Ван, офицер управления Нгуен Ван Дук, операторы Ха, Мок, Тан), причем наблюдалось ее падение в районе Фук Иен. Похоже на двойной подсчет.
59-й, 77-й и 94-й зрдн к пускам не готовы из-за отсутствия боезапаса.
57-й зрдн имевший одну ракету получил приказ атаковать цель №532, в 05:11 офицер управления Нгуен Динь Киен произвел пуск ракеты. Цель фактически не наблюдалась из-за сильных помех. Все же зафиксировано попадание и падение объекта в горном районе Тха.

Итого при отражении крайней волны заявлено о уничтожении 4 В-52 (расход 6 ракет), в т.ч. 57-й зрдн уничтожил две цели в течение 2 минут! 

За всю ночь подразделение ЗА заявили о уничтожении по одному F-111, F-105, A-6, A-7 и 2 F-4. Подробности по возможности отпишу.

----------


## Вовчек

1.В 23 часа 56 мин сбит А-6 № 155594 подтверждается.
2.Кроме того потерян А-6 № 155636. Не указано время известно что Ночью. По этому самолету разночтение в одном источнике говориться что получил сильные повреждения экипаж катапультировался над морем спасен. В другом источнике произвел посадку, но был списан. Как бы то не было самолет потерян.
3. Потерь Ф-111  20 и 21 числа не было. 
У флота потерь А-7 и Ф-4  не было.

----------


## Вовчек

По В-52 в трех волнах сбито 6 самолетов и 1 поврежден
Поврежденный самолет В-52D 55-0067 сел в У-Тапао По состоянию на 9 января 1973 года неисправен. работа 78 и 79 зрдн

----------


## Вовчек

ПО остальным завтра выложу.

----------


## 13th

> 2.Кроме того потерян А-6 № 155636. Не указано время известно что Ночью. По этому самолету разночтение в одном источнике говориться что получил сильные повреждения экипаж катапультировался над морем спасен. В другом источнике произвел посадку, но был списан. Как бы то не было самолет потерян.


Фотография 155636 на авиасалоне в Ле-Бурже в 1991 году. Самолет был переоборудован в A-6E, отправлен на хранение 22 августа 1994 года.

----------


## Transit

Действия ВВС ДРВ за 20-21 декабря:

19:27 с АБ Ной Бай произвел взлет МиГ-21, направлен в район Виет Три - Фу Тхо
19:32 с АЭ Гиа Лам произвел взлет МиГ-21, направлен в район Мок Чау - Сщй Рут
При сближении с целью до 6-7км оба самолета были обнаружены противником, бомбардировщики выключяли строевые огни, а истребители эскорта предприняли меры противодействия. Вьетнамские летчики прекратили выполнение задания и вернулись на базы.

По дате потери A-7C VA-82 л-та Виланда целый ряд источников указывает утро 19-го декабря (например "US Navy A-7 Corsair II Units of the Vietnam War"). Вот, кстати сбитый Корсар из VA-82, но это судя по всему AJ 310 10.09.72 г.

----------


## Вовчек

10.09.72 был сбит А-7 № 156798. Время потери 14 часов 30 мин.
По 155636 значит он был восстановлен. Скорей всего уже после операции.
По А-7С VA-82 л-та Виланда, я тоже встречал ряд источников в которых говорилось о потери 19 числа. Но реестр потерь и в карточке POW дата 20 числа и время 6 утра.

----------


## Вовчек

Потери:
Первая волна в период с 20 часов 10 мин по 20 часов 35 мин
В-52G № 57-6496 Координаты падения 21.04.59 сев широты. 105.39.58 вост долготы ( WJ 692313)
В-52G № 57-6481 упал в Тайланде.
В-52D № 56-0622 упал в Тайланде.
Третья волна в период с 5 часов 00 мин по 5 часов 11мин
В-52D № 56-0669 упал в Лаосе.
В-52G № 58-0169 Координаты падения 21.15.00 сев широты. 105.46.00 вост долготы ( WJ 795497)
В-52G № 58-0198 Координаты падения 21.02.00 сев широты. 105.45.00 вост долготы ( WJ 779258)

----------


## Transit

Вовчек, просьба не просто перечислять потеряные борта, но и делать резюме, насколько совпадает с Вьетнамской версией. Только в этом случае будет польза от нашей дискуссии.

Утром 21-го декабря с 11:15 до 12:24 дважды наблюдались вражеские разведчики SR-71.
13:03 до 13:45 отмечено применение противником управляемых бомб против ряда промышленных объектов и ж.д. узлов, а так же БПЛА TeR-124 в разведывательных целях у Хайфона.

24:37 начался первый массированый налет. 
Привожу только заявленные победы за 21-22 декабря:
*03:42* 57-й зрдн сбил бомбардировщик В-52 над Хоа-Бинь.
*03:46* 93-й зрдн сбил В-52 над Куинь Кой.
03:23 78-й зрдн сбил самолет неустановленного типа в Тхань Миен (Хай Хунг). Видимо засчитан как третий В-52.
(Время не указано) ЗА 83-го батальона 238-го зап сбит самолет А-7 (Хайфон).

----------


## Вовчек

Вечером 21 декабря зенитным огнем был сбит А-6А №152946. Время потери вечер 18 часов 17мин.Скорей всего  А-6 перепутали с А-7.
По В-52. 
Сбито 2 самолета. по американским данным  В-52 № 55-0061 сбит первым. Согласно воспоминаниям хвостового стрелка, их самолет подвергся атаке Мигов. Он открыл огонь ПИКСами. МИги отвернули. В этот момент были обнаружены две ракеты В-750. Летчик стал выполнять правый разворот. Но было поздно. Одна ракета разорвалась по центральной частью фюзеляжа. самолет сбит.
2. В-52 № 55-0050 был следующим сбитым. Координаты падения 21.01.25 сев широты, 105.51.00 вост. долготы. 
Таким образом:
 Вьетнамцы претендуют на 3 В-52, реально сбито 2.
Сбит ЗА А-6 вместо предполагаемого А-7.

----------


## Transit

После первой ночи налетов в Ханое журналистам предъявили шестерых пленных летчиков, ряд имен точно принадлежит экипажу В-52, а другие видимо искажены, но л-та Виланда среди них нет:
Capt.Robert Rowling Sirson, 25, of Georgia. Service number 214 48 8424FR
Capt.Richard Thomas Kingston, 31, of South Dakota. Service number 250 662 660FR
Maj.Fernando Alexander, 43, of Texas. Service number 454 36 3155FR
Capt.Tim Inkton, 34, of New York. Service number 112 30 4927FV
Capt.Henry Charles Barron, 26, born in West Germany. Service number 136 38 5463FV
Capt.Charles A. Brown, 26, of Illinois. Service number 025 34 9616FR

По сбитому 21.12.1972 А-6 мало вероятно что его спутали с А-7, т.к. по вьетнамским данным цель поражена при отражении ночного налета, а не вечером. Похоже заявки на А-6 нет.

----------


## Transit

В ночь с 22 на 23 декабря американцы сконцентрировали основное внимание на Хайфоне. Поэтому основная тяжесть боев "легла на плечи" 363-й дивизии ПВО (к отражению налетов В-52 привлекались 238-й и 285-й зрп и 252-й зап вооруженный 100-мм ЗА).
05:02 82-й зрдн 238-го зрп обстрелял В-52.
05:03 73-й зрдн 285-го зрп обстрелял другой В-52.
В обоих случаях заявлено о поражении цели. Может есть повреждения?
Отмечена работа подразделений ПВО по ликвидации последствий налета (тушение пожаров, разминирование местности от неразорвавшихся боеприпасов) в районах грузового порта, верфи Бач Данг. Ранее (20-го числа) в бухте Хайфона затонул польский сухогруз, а советский и китайский корабли были повреждены в ходе бомбардировки.

Действия ВВС ДРВ ограничились одним вылетом МиГ-21 в 03:18, который не смог выйти на цель и вернулся на базу.

----------


## Вовчек

Потерь, как и поврежденных В-52  в эту ночь нет.
Есть поврежденный А-6 № 155598 в 3 часа 04 мин 23 числа.Но он долетел и сел.

----------


## Transit

Днем 23-го декабря с 13:35 до 14:20 отмечено 54 самолето-пролета ВВС США (атаки на районы Хаолак и Дон Ань). Действия ВВС ДРА:
13:34 с АБ Кип произвел взлет МиГ-21 921-го иап (летчик Тран Сань), по команде РП он взял курс 270, набрал высоту 8 000м и скорость 900км/ч. В 13:45 выполнил левый разворот на курс 140, с увеличением скорости. Через одну минуту летчик обнаружил две группы F-4, которым вышел в заднюю полусферу, по команде в 13:53 прекратил преследование и повернул на базу.
13:40 с АБ Ной Бай произвели взлет 2 МиГ-21 927-го иап (летчики Нгуен Ван Нгья и Ли Ван Киен). На высоте 300м они взяли курс 200, продолжив набор. В 13:47 достигнув высоты 8 000м и скорости 1 200км/ч получили указание повернуть на курс 270. В 13:51 обнаружили цель и атаковали ее. Летчик Нгуен Ван Нгья доложил о попадании в F-4. Был сбит и один из вьетнамцев, второй ушел под облачность и произвел посадку в Ной Бай.
Итого ВВС ДРВ заявлено о уничтожении одного самолета, свои потери один МиГ-21 927-го иап.

В ночь с 23 на 24 декабря вьетнамской стороной уничтожения вражеских В-52 не заявлялось. ВВС ДРВ из-за сложных погодных условий на перехват не поднимались. Подразделения ЗА заявили о уничтожении одного F-4 у Хайфона.

Нашлась информация о потерях в 77-м зрдн 21-го декабря 1972. Погиб оператор ТЗК Нгием Ксуан Дань. Есть карта отражения налета на Ханой 20-21 декабря:

----------


## Transit

За 24-25 ничего особо интересного нет, правда Вьетнамцы заявили таки о уничтожении одного В-52, 2 Ф-4 и 2 А-7. Подробно не будем рассматривать, пойдем дальше к 26-му числу.

А пока ряд циферок. У Хюпенена есть табличка по расходу ракет В-750, добавлю подобные данные по ЗА за всю операцию:
100мм ЗА - 2036 снарядов;
57мм ЗА - 15669 снарядов;
37мм ЗА - 19454 снаряда;
14.5мм ЗПУ - 1147 патронов;
Данное количество боеприпасов составляло 66% всего резерва ДРВ, таким образом Вьетнамцы имели весьма ограниченные возможности для продолжения отражения подобных массированных ударов.

----------


## Вовчек

По 23 числу Сбит Ф-4 № 153885 в 17 часов 03 мин в районе Хайфона.
24 декабря был сбит А-7 № 157503 в 16 часов 15мин. Летчик погиб
Поврежден А-7 № 153184 в 16 часов 30мин. Совершил аварийную посадку.
Один В-52 поврежден. Но дошел до базы где и приземлился.

----------


## Transit

> По 23 числу Сбит Ф-4 № 153885 в 17 часов 03 мин в районе Хайфона.


Ударная миссия?

----------


## Вовчек

Уточню, сообщу.

----------


## Transit

26 декабря с 11:28 до 12:14 над Ханоем трижды наблюдались пролеты БПЛА. С 13:00 начался налет тактической авиации на Дон Ань. В ходе его отражения 57-й зрдн произвел пуски двух ракет по цели Т:673, не добившись попадания. Так же безрезультатные пуски произвел 93-й зрдн (расход две), а 72-й зрдн 285-го зрп (командир Фам Ван Чат, офицер управления Нгуен Ван Дунг) доложил о уничтожении одной ракетой самолета F-4. Использование ЗРК против тактической авиации шло в разрез с приказом командования предписывавшего применять их только против В-52, но налет был слишком массированым (отмечено 56 самолето-пролетов).
Вечером с 18:12 до 20:35 отмечен налет авиации ВМС на объекты в районе Хайфона (в частности аэродром Киен Ань и позиции ЗРК).

21:35 подразделения 361-й дивизии приведены в готовность №1.
21:45 обнаружены самолеты В-52 выходящие в атаку. Часть целей идентифицированы как тройки тактических самолетов пытавшихся симитировать полет В-52.
22:05 вступление ЗРК в работу (концентрация по два зрдн на цель, только 72-й зрдн работал самостоятельно по двум целям подряд). О поражении первого В-52 доложили с 78-го зрдн, после попадания двух ракет он загорелся и упал в 22:29 у коммуны Динь Конг, район Тхань Три. Второй бомбардировщик сбил 93-й зрдн (командир Нгуен Мань Хунг, офицер управления Нгуен Динь Куонг). Расчет обнаружил цель Т:603 в 22:32 на расстоянии 69км, пуск двух ракет произвели с дистанции 26км и 24км, наблюдался взрыв и падение объекта. Место падения обнаружено утром у перевала Кхе, район Туен Куанг. По этой же цели совместно с 93-м работал 79-й зрдн (две ракеты) в условиях сильных помех ему попасть не удалось.
22:47 серия бомб с В-52 накрыла густонаселенный район Ханоя (по улице Кхам Тиен), в результате чего погибло 287 человек, 290 ранено, на площади 71 402кв.м было уничтожено 641 здание, еще 1624 получили различные повреждения.
Так же в эту ночь доложили о уничтожении В-52 81-й зрдн (цель Т:404, около 22:36 в районе Хайфона), 79-й зрдн 257-го зрп  (падение у Сон Ла, время 22:45), 174-й батальон 252-го зап (первый В-52 заявленый расчетами 100мм ЗА, время 22:24). Еще один самолет неустановленного типа был заявлен расчетом 100мм КС-19 256-го зап.

----------


## Transit

Кстати, Вьетнамцы заявляют, что нашли 26-го декабря места падения четырех В-52, а на карте обозначено еще больше - пять...

----------


## Вовчек

Вечером будем подробно разбираться с каждой потерей.

----------


## Transit

> Вечером будем подробно разбираться с каждой потерей.


Ок, жду. Надо попробовать поискать фотоматериалы, наверняка для пропаганды делали снимки мест падения 52-х, возможно будут видны какие либо номера. Пока встречал только фото в лучшем случае с эмблемой SAC.

----------


## Вовчек

И так:
1. Первым получил повреждения В-52D № 56-0629 Позывной Black 03. самолет вернулся в У-Тапао. Ремонт продлился несколько дней. Вернули в строй 31.12. 72года. По нему судя по всему стрелял 78 зрдн.
2.Далее Получили незначительные повреждения Cream 1и 2 №55-0062 и 55-0090 соответственно. Первый введен в строй 27.12.72 года. Второй 28.12.72 года
3 Далее Потеря В-52D № 56-0674. Позывной Ebony 2. 
4. И заключительная потеря Ach1 В-52D № 56-0584. Но он упал в У-Тапао. Выход от цели у него был на Юг.
И все, других нет.
По данным Хюпенена получается что сбили 6 в районе Ханоя и 1 в районе Хайфона.
Всего 7 . Но реально 2 потеряно.

----------


## Transit

> И все, других нет.


Как тогда объяснить наличие мест падения? По тем трем близко расположенным можно предположить что это части одного аппарата, а еще два откуда? Да и сложно спутать падение В-52 с чем то еще, такие факела с неба сыплются...

----------


## Вовчек

1.Самолет при падении разваливается на части. Поэтому куски горящие возможно воспринимались как целые самолеты. Кроме того ночь, на фоне  взрывов бомб,пожаров.
2. Наверное не случайно, номера В-52 вьетнамцы не публиковали. 
3. Но факт остается фактом потери 2 самолета. Причем один упал в в Северном Вьетнаме.

----------


## Transit

Что ж, мы тут ограничены "электронным расследованием" и на места падений выехать не можем, посему принимаем американскую версию. Хотя бы маршруты полета сбитых В-52 есть? Каким целям они соответствуют по карте (это к тому, а кто же сбил?).

Действия ВВС ДРВ днем 27-го декабря (близится наш спорный момент  :Biggrin: ):
В 13:33 расчет РЛС ДО обнаружил 12 самолетов противника направляющихся от Сам Неа к Мок Чау, после чего последовал приказ на взлет пары МиГ-21 927-го иап. В 13:36 с АБ Ной Бай взлетели До Ван Лань и Дуонг Ба Ханг (управление с КП С-43 осуществляли Хоанг Дук Хань и Фам Конг Ким). Сразу после взлета пара взяла курс 30град и заняла высоту 500м, следуя ниже слоя облачности. В 13:40 самолеты по команде заняли высоту 1000м и легли на курс 90град направляясь к Тхай Нгуен. Далее МиГ-и повернули на курс 270град, после чего оператор информировал "цель 90град, 40км". В 13:44 истребители последовательно легли на курс 180град, а затем 210град сблизившись с целью до 5км. В 13:46:30 Дуонг Ба Ханг произвел пуск ракет, а в 13:47:20 доложил, что наблюдает горящий F-4. Посадка в Ной Бай совершена в 13:55.

14:10 из засады организованной у Миеу Мон произвел взлет (т.е. с ускорителями?) одиночный МиГ-21 921-го иап (Летчик Трань Виет). Через одну минуту он с курсом 90град пересек эшелон 5000м (цель шла на высоте 7000м). В 14:16:20 Трань Виет обнаружил пару F-4 ниже, справа под 45град, на удалении 8км. Выполнив резкий вираж летчик МиГ-а постепенно сблизился с противником до 4км (14:18:20) и в 14:19:05 доложил о уничтожении F-4. Отход осуществлял в сторону Красной реки, а посадку в Ной Бай выполнил в 14:32. У Топерчера на Трань Виета "навешено" три сбитых Фантома в этот день, реально доложил он только об одном!

----------


## Вовчек

1.Есть  маршруты каждой тройки, с привязкой по времени и месту и целям, курсы подхода к целям.
Сейчас посмотрю месторасположение ЗРК и на каких азимутах шла стрельба.

----------


## Вовчек

2.F-4E DeSoto координаты потери 20.31.00, 105.32.00. В Воспоминаниях летчика,кстати они попали в плен. Время правильно дается  после 14 часов
Оба этих Ф-4 подверждаются. 
У Хюпенена тоже два сбитых Ф-4 проходят.

----------


## Transit

> F-4E DeSoto координаты потери...


А у "Вега 2" разночтение с Вьетнамцами ровно на один час. Снова путанница с поясами или он подбитый еще столько летал? Не сходится  :Confused: 

Вот фото датированное 22-м декабря, уж не эта ли капсула потом в МАИ попала?

----------


## Вовчек

1.Эта путаница с часовыми поясами присутствует. Поэтому приходиться проверять и сопоставлять с разными источниками. Экипаж Вега 2 попал в плен, после освобождения летчик в одном из выступлений указал на время,когда его сбили, после 7 часов по Гринвичу. 
2.Да она.

----------


## Transit

> Экипаж Вега 2 попал в плен, после освобождения летчик в одном из выступлений указал на время,когда его сбили, после 7 часов по Гринвичу.


У Питера Девиса вобще сказано, что Вега 2 единственная потеря в боях с МиГ-ами в ночное время... 
Вьетнамцы дают время уничтожение Ф-4 на малой высоте (что соответствует Вега 2) в 13:47, а на большой высоте (Десото на какой высоте сбили?) 14:19. Т.е. обе победы заявлены в дневное время.

----------


## b737

Вот две статьи из книги и моё фото В-52 с отметкой МиГ-21 на фюзеляже.
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## b737

Фото забыл. 
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/b737/view/142666/?page=0

----------


## b737

http://s54.radikal.ru/i144/0910/50/4ea3cca8741f.jpg
http://s51.radikal.ru/i132/0910/e5/0c6131306e53.jpg
http://i068.radikal.ru/0910/44/17c6b9d8c713.jpg
http://s48.radikal.ru/i119/0910/67/a6b85db91fca.jpg
http://s54.radikal.ru/i144/0910/c0/56198b7b420b.jpg
http://i023.radikal.ru/0910/bb/34aced284946.jpg
http://s60.radikal.ru/i167/0910/60/d30eac9874d9.jpg
http://i030.radikal.ru/0910/b7/8814b05980ca.jpg
http://s12.radikal.ru/i185/0910/d7/f77e60c27f54.jpg
http://i015.radikal.ru/0910/6f/0c10015401a2.jpg
http://s42.radikal.ru/i098/0910/5c/1028b34b2cea.jpg
http://s09.radikal.ru/i182/0910/64/313233668d74.jpg
http://i071.radikal.ru/0910/8a/9123ebab4caa.jpg

----------


## Вовчек

В моем посте № 71 правильно читать вместо Вега 2 , DeSoto. Ошибся.
Летчик с DeSoto попали в плен. И по их воспоминаниям сбили после 7 часов по Гринвичу. Все сходится с Вьетнамскими данными и данными Хюпенена.

----------


## Transit

Будем заканчивать хронологию, а затем уж подробно займемся возникшими вопросами.

Действия ВВС ДРВ ночью 27-28 декабря:
К вечеру 927-й иап перебросил с АБ Ной Бай в Миеу Мон два истребителя МиГ-21 (летчики Нгуен Ван Лу и Нгуен Ван Хуонг), а 921-й иап из Кип переместил один МиГ-21 (летчик Нгуен Хань Дай) в Фу Тхо. Как осуществлялась переброска, своим ходом, либо на подвеске Ми-6 - не указано. Обе засады находились в готовности, но не были использованы.

22:12 пост С-22 обнаружил головной В-52 (указан район Сам Неа) о чем доложил штаб-квартире в Мок Чау;
22:20 дан приказ на взлет дежурного МиГ-21.
22:22 МиГ-21 921-го иап (летчик Фам Туан) произвел взлет с Ен Бай и лег на курс 230;
22:24 курс 190;
22:25:30 РП Данг Дунг дал квитанцию: "Противник справа 20, удаление 80. Следует курсом 79", Фам Туан запросил: "большой или маленький?", на что получил подтверждение: "большой";
22:26 По команде МиГ сбросил ПТБ и набрал 950км/ч;
22:27 Набор высоты 9500м;
22:29 Правый разворот на курс 30, а затем на курс 70;
22:29:30 летчик доложил, что наблюдает строевые огни В-52 на удалении около 10км и увеличил скорость до 1200км/ч;
22:31 РП последовательно подсказал удаление до цели (6.5км, затем 4км). Фам Туан удерживая скорость 1400км/ч осуществил визуальное прицеливание и в 22:32 на удалении 2000м произвел пуск ракет. Выход из атаки осуществлялся курсом 360 с резким снижением до 2000м.
22:35 по команде РП Фам Туан набрал высоту 4000м с курсом 310;
22:39 пробил облачность и успешно произвел посадку в Ен Бай в 22:46.

Почему у Хюпенена взлет в 22:02 отмечен?

----------


## Transit

Действия ПВО той же ночью:
23:02 72-й зрдн 285-го зрп (командир Фам Ван Чат) обстрелял двумя ракетами цель Т:491 и доложил о уничтожении. По той же цели работал 71-й зрдн, так же получивший одно подтверждение (двойной счет?). Падение у Нгок Ха.
23:04 и 23:06 доложили о уничтожении цели 77-й зрдн 257-го зрп и 59-й зрдн 261-го зрп соответственно.
Всего за 28-е число заявлено о уничтожении 5 В-52, 5 F-4, 2 А-7, 1 А-6 и вертолета HH-53. По вертолету постараюсь найти подробности.

У ЗРК хорошие заявки относительно подтвержденных В-52, но и Фам Туана есть определенные шансы - думаю не более получаса расхождение. Как на счет подбитых, кстати?

----------


## Transit

Действия ВВС ДРВ за 28 декабря 1972:

11:10 обнаружено шесть вражеских самолетов следовавших со стороны залива в направлении Ханоя (позже уточнено что целей 8). С аэродрома Ной Бай произвели взлет 2 МиГ-21 927-го иап (летчики Ли Ван Киен и Хоанг Там Хунг). Направлены в зону ожидания.
11:20 РП Ву Дук Бинь дал команду взять курс 150, увеличить скорость и сохранять высоту 500м.
11:22 ведомый доложил об обнаружении 4 целей, далее при выполнении виража пара распалась и оба самолета вели бой по отдельности. Ведущий обнаружил вокруг несколько Фантомов и после ряда маневров был вынужден выйти из боя, посадка в Ной Бай в 11:34. Ведомый Хоанг Там Хунг поразил самолет RA-5C (предположительно еще и один F-4), но сам был сбит. Погиб.

21:41 с АБ Кам Тхай произвел взлет МиГ-21 927-го иап (летчик Ву Ксуан Тхиеу). Взял курс на запад, к границе. В 21:52 над Сам Неа повернул вправо - на север и начал преследование В-52. В 21:58, когда расстояние до цели было минимальным (по данным РЛ) Ву Ксуан Тхиеу пустил ракету. Больше на связь не выходил. Погиб.

21:48 с АБ Ной Бай произвел взлет МиГ-21 921-го иап (летчик Динь Тон) взяв курс на север к Мок Чау. В 22:04 летчик обнаружил огни под 90. Вероятно вьетнамец так же был обнаружен, так как цель стала выполнять отворот с потерей высоты. В 22:16 оценив ситуацию РП дал команду на выход из атаки. При подходе к Ной Бай МиГ был обнаружен противником и РП увел самолет в сторону Хиеп Хоа где был слой облачности, под который можно было спрятаться. Вскоре облачность накрыла Ной Бай и Динь Тон произвел посадку безопасно.

----------


## Вовчек

Первым попадание получил В-52D № 56-0599. Позывной Ash02. Он  заходил на цель с Юго-Востока. Цель позиция зрдн южнее и чуть восточнее Ханоя. Время сброса бомб 23часа 00 мин. После сброса бомб отворачивать от цели влево с выходом на курс 270гр. В этом момент попала ракета.Подрыв между  стойкой шасси и корневой частью правого крыла. Повреждения были очень сильными. Над Лаосом экипаж катапультировался. 
В период 23 часа 05 получил попадание Cobalt 01 В-52D № 56-0605 . Заходил на цель, Ж.д. станция Trung Quang, с Северо-восточного направления. за несколько секунд до сброса бомб получил попадание ракеты. Сбит. В 23 часа 08мин другие экипажи отметили мощный взрыв на земле. Упал  этот В-52. Когда падал, Он сильно горел и от него отваливались части.
По Фам Туану. 
С западного направления заходила на цель группа в составе 3 В-52. Позывной LEMON.
Цель, позиция ЗРК, южнее и чуть западнее Ханоя. Боевой курс В-52 с запада.
У этой группы самый короткий маршрут. Время бомбометания 23 часа 00. Со всех направлений одновременный удар по своим целям с началом бомбометания ведущих троек в 23 часа  00 мин.
Вход в воздушное пространство ДРВ тройки  LEMON. Не ранее 22 часов 45мин.
А МиГ-21 вышел из атаки 22 часа 32 мин.
Так что сбития не получается, как ни крути.
По чему в наших источниках:  Хюпенена и других  проходит 22 часа 02 мин. Трудно сказать, что за этим кроется.
Поражение А-6 американцами подтверждается. Экипаж пропал безвести.

----------


## Transit

Надо будет схему начертить для пущей уверенности, не пустое же место Фам Туан перехватывал. Кстати, вот таблички работы ЗРК ДРВ по В-52 с указанием всех побед и найденых местах падения. 

ВВС ДРВ за время операции "Linebacker 2" выполнили 31 БВ, потеряв три МиГ-21 (1 23.12.72 и 2 28.12.72 - все 927-го иап), еще один истребитель был серьезно поврежден (18.12.72 Фам Туан на посадке в Ной Бай попал в воронку от бомбы). Подтвержденные победы вьетнамцев в воздушных боях у нас получились в количестве трех (2 F-4, 1 RA-5С). Не такой уж и плохой результат.

----------


## b737

Может быть вам пригодится. Ещё есть книга с расходом ракет по дням. Пытаюсь её найти.
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Transit

> Ещё есть книга с расходом ракет по дням. Пытаюсь её найти.


b737 спасибо за материалы. По ракетам, пожалуй, не стоит напрягаться - у Хюпенена табличка есть. Отстреляли 60% всего запаса ракет В-750. На фото - посещение одного из отличившихся дивизионов международной делегацией.

----------


## alexvolf

> Может быть вам пригодится. Ещё есть книга с расходом ракет по дням. Пытаюсь её найти.


 Книга про которую идет речь (фото оттуда) называется "Боевые действия войск ПВО и ВВС Вьетнамской народной армии в декабре 1972г".
Вышла очень маленьким тиражем.Ряд авторов(все бывшие военсоветники в ДРВ) под общей редакцией Маршала СССР П.Ф.Батицкого.

Вопрос к Вовчеку-не затруднит назвать какими источниками Вы пользуетесь в этой довольно интересной ветке? Кое-какие данные
у Вас расходятся с данными  генерал-полковника А.И.Хюпенена из вышеприведенной литературы...

----------


## b737

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Вовчек

Скорей всего перехватывал группы имитирующие В-52. Может беспилотники запускали для имитации. Это уже тактические уловки.

----------


## Вовчек

Для alexvolf:
Хюпенен не есть истина в последней инстанции. Все должно перепроверяться по другим источникам.
Я до 1972 года не дошел еще,пользовался данными из задела который был под рукой.Сейчас полностью закончил 1965 год, работаю 1966-1967 года.
Источников порядка 40. Это наиболее информативных.

----------


## Transit

> Сейчас полностью закончил 1965 год, работаю 1966-1967 года.


А что именно исследуется? Интересно знать, какие выводы получились.

----------


## Transit

Хорошо известный В-52 лежащий в озере на территории Ханоя какого числа был сбит, знает кто?

----------


## Вовчек

По второму вопросу, этот В-52 сбит  ночью 27 декабря.
По первому вопросу:
События 1965-1967 годов у нас достаточно слабо освещены. 
Я расскрывал следующие вопросы:
Как начиналась операция Rolling Thunder, и ход ее в 1965 году. Какие ограничения накладывались на действия авиации. Как эти ограничения влияли на эффективность и результативность действий авиации.
Разбираю на многочисленных примерах совершенствование тактических приемов и техники в воздушных и противовоздушных боях у противоборствующих сторон.
Причины различий в оценках потерь.
По выводам
В первый год войны во Вьетнаме еще раз подтвердились выводы сделанные в ходе Второй Мировой Войны.
Например- Боевая эффективность ударов по наземным целям только тогда имеет высокую результативность и малые потери, если обеспечено сильное воздействие на все силы и средства ПВО объектов. При проведении любого удара требуется выделять достаточные силы на подавление, блокирование,отвлечение и рассредоточение зенитного огня. На массирование эшелонированного удара в короткое время воздействия, а также обязательное и немедленное оказание помощи сбитым экипажам. Невыполнение необходимых мероприятий боевого обеспечения отражалось большими потерями самолетов и летчиков.
При нанесении ударов, важнейшим элементом является организация четкого  тактического и огневого взаимодействия между группами различного назначения и непосредственно в самих группах.

----------


## Transit

> По выводам


А почему США выбрало именно такой метод воздействия на ДРВ (воздушные удары) для достижения своих целей? Какого результата они ожидали?

----------


## Вовчек

Основная задача была для американцев, если не воспретить, то максимально ослабить снабжение из Северного Вьетнама в Южный. И посадить Сев Вьетнамцев за стол переговоров. А авиация наиболее подходящее средство для для действий по транспортной структуре Сев.Вьетнама.

----------


## Transit

> Основная задача была для американцев, если не воспретить, то максимально ослабить снабжение из Северного Вьетнама в Южный. И посадить Сев Вьетнамцев за стол переговоров. А авиация наиболее подходящее средство для для действий по транспортной структуре Сев.Вьетнама.


Тогда, наверное, был смысл полностью сосредоточиться на Хайфоне, так как Ханой нельзя назвать крупным логистическим центром. И второе, может был смысл у ДРВ сесть за стол переговоров и после ухода американцев повторить бросок на юг не в 1975, а значительно раньше?

При оценке потерь в 1965 году вы учитывали что таковые были и у Юж.Вьетнамских ВВС, которые тоже участвовали в атаках на объекты северян? Например им хорошо досталось 19 апреля 1965, когда северо-вьетнамские зенитчики сбили над провинцией Ха Тинь сразу *7 из 18 "Скайрейдеров"* атаковавших склады. Среди погибших был лидер группы, командир АБ Бьен Хоа, п/п-к Фам Фу Куок (кроме него погибли 5 летчиков: лейтенанты Ву Хак Хью, Нгуен Тан Си, Нгуен Хию Чан, Нгуен Динь Кай, Нгуен Тхе Те - именно все были Нгуенами), а лейтенант Нгуен Куок Дат был взят в плен.

По "Лайнбекеру" надо бы закончить с оставшимися вопросами. По Ф-111 в первый день время потери удалось уточнить?

----------


## 13th

> Основная задача была для американцев, если не воспретить, то максимально ослабить снабжение из Северного Вьетнама в Южный. И посадить Сев Вьетнамцев за стол переговоров. А авиация наиболее подходящее средство для для действий по транспортной структуре Сев.Вьетнама.


Цели Rolling Thunder по меморандуму помощника министра обороны Джона Макнотона (24.3.65):
1. Снизить активность ДРВ на юге;
2. Улучшить мораль южан;
3. Дать правительству США козырь при контактах с северянами;
4. Уменьшить масштаб инфильтрации на юг; 
5. Продемонстрировать миру готовность США прийти на помощь союзнику. 

Основной задачей было оказание политического давления. Джонсон фактически снял эту задачу лишь в марте 1968, после чего единственной целью осталось нарушение снабжения. Улучшение морали южан было актуально только в 1965 году.

----------


## Вовчек

1.Действия Южно Вьетнамских ВВС и их потери я учитывал достаточно подробно.
2. Ф-111 время потери, после 21 часа местного.

----------


## Transit

> А-7С № 156783 был сбит 20 декабря в 6 часов утра.Выполнял задачу "Iron Hand" . После пуска своих ПРР поражен подрывом двух В-750. Летчик катапультировался и  попал в плен. Координаты 20 гр 37 мин 00 сек Сев широты, 106 гр 37мин 00 Восточной долготы.


Вот фото этого самолета. Дата съемки была надписана как 19 декабря.

----------


## piston

> Будем заканчивать хронологию, а затем уж подробно займемся возникшими вопросами.
> 
> 
> Почему у Хюпенена взлет в 22:02 отмечен?


Где можно прочитат его воспоминания?

----------


## piston

> Первым попадание получил В-52D № 56-0599. Позывной Ash02. Он  заходил на цель с Юго-Востока. Цель позиция зрдн южнее и чуть восточнее Ханоя. Время сброса бомб 23часа 00 мин. После сброса бомб отворачивать от цели влево с выходом на курс 270гр. В этом момент попала ракета.Подрыв между  стойкой шасси и корневой частью правого крыла. Повреждения были очень сильными. Над Лаосом экипаж катапультировался. 
> В период 23 часа 05 получил попадание Cobalt 01 В-52D № 56-0605 . Заходил на цель, Ж.д. станция Trung Quang, с Северо-восточного направления. за несколько секунд до сброса бомб получил попадание ракеты. Сбит. В 23 часа 08мин другие экипажи отметили мощный взрыв на земле. Упал  этот В-52. Когда падал, Он сильно горел и от него отваливались части.
> По Фам Туану. 
> С западного направления заходила на цель группа в составе 3 В-52. Позывной LEMON.
> Цель, позиция ЗРК, южнее и чуть западнее Ханоя. Боевой курс В-52 с запада.
> У этой группы самый короткий маршрут. Время бомбометания 23 часа 00. Со всех направлений одновременный удар по своим целям с началом бомбометания ведущих троек в 23 часа  00 мин.
> Вход в воздушное пространство ДРВ тройки  LEMON. Не ранее 22 часов 45мин.
> А МиГ-21 вышел из атаки 22 часа 32 мин.
> Так что сбития не получается, как ни крути.
> ...


A view from the Rock...

----------


## piston

> Потерь, как и поврежденных В-52  в эту ночь нет.
> Есть поврежденный А-6 № 155598 в 3 часа 04 мин 23 числа.Но он долетел и сел.


D 55-0067        12-22-72    Landed at U-Tapao.  Minus three repairs.  In commission 1-9-73.  70 manhours.  Nineteen external holes.  Call sign “Brick 2”.

----------


## OKA

> Где можно прочитат его воспоминания?


Может быть в кино ? ))  На основе т.н. " риальных событий " ))




" Аннотация:

Официальный трейлер короткометражного фильма «Первые крылья ласточки» в cерии "ВВС Вьетнама".
Это некоммерческий проект по воссозданию исторических сражений ВВС Вьетнама для просмотра в кино.
Проект не имеет политических целей, а лишь дает молодому поколению возможность посмотреть на волю и решимость солдат в тот исторический день, а также потери и жертвы ради победы и независимости нашей страны..

В фильме будет отражен групповой бой между вьетнамскими и американскими пилотами в 1965 году и подвиг вьетнамских национальных героев, которые внесли свой вклад в победу над американским империализмом.
Подвиги по понятным причинам совершались на советских машинах.


Премьера весной 2019 года. "

Скрины :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4681133.html

----------


## piston

> Будем заканчивать хронологию, а затем уж подробно займемся возникшими вопросами.
> 
> Действия ВВС ДРВ ночью 27-28 декабря:
> К вечеру 927-й иап перебросил с АБ Ной Бай в Миеу Мон два истребителя МиГ-21 (летчики Нгуен Ван Лу и Нгуен Ван Хуонг), а 921-й иап из Кип переместил один МиГ-21 (летчик Нгуен Хань Дай) в Фу Тхо. Как осуществлялась переброска, своим ходом, либо на подвеске Ми-6 - не указано. Обе засады находились в готовности, но не были использованы.
> 
> 22:12 пост С-22 обнаружил головной В-52 (указан район Сам Неа) о чем доложил штаб-квартире в Мок Чау;
> 22:20 дан приказ на взлет дежурного МиГ-21.
> 22:22 МиГ-21 921-го иап (летчик Фам Туан) произвел взлет с Ен Бай и лег на курс 230;
> 22:24 курс 190;
> ...

----------


## piston

О Лайнбекер 1 и 2...

https://www.mediafire.com/file/oquu3...acker.pdf/file

----------


## piston

Зони ударов тактическая авиация US NAVY, US Marine, USAF...

----------


## piston

Вот етот А-6 тоже получил весма интересное повреждение вечером 18.12.1972.... Пролетал через дерево убегая из ЗУР...

----------


## piston

> Потери:
> Первая волна в период с 20 часов 10 мин по 20 часов 35 мин
> В-52G № 57-6496 Координаты падения 21.04.59 сев широты. 105.39.58 вост долготы ( WJ 692313)
> В-52G № 57-6481 упал в Тайланде.
> В-52D № 56-0622 упал в Тайланде.
> Третья волна в период с 5 часов 00 мин по 5 часов 11мин
> В-52D № 56-0669 упал в Лаосе.
> В-52G № 58-0169 Координаты падения 21.15.00 сев широты. 105.46.00 вост долготы ( WJ 795497)
> В-52G № 58-0198 Координаты падения 21.02.00 сев широты. 105.45.00 вост долготы ( WJ 779258)


Возможное места падения Б-52.... Видно, что сбит до дата сьемки - 22.12.1972

----------


## VladS

> Возможное места падения Б-52.... Видно, что сбит до дата сьемки - 22.12.1972


Судя по месту падения - Фук Йен, работа 77 зрдн в 5:09 21.12.1972.

----------


## piston

> Действия ВВС ДРВ за 28 декабря 1972:
> 
> 21:41 с АБ Кам Тхай произвел взлет МиГ-21 927-го иап (летчик Ву Ксуан Тхиеу). Взял курс на запад, к границе. В 21:52 над Сам Неа повернул вправо - на север и начал преследование В-52. В 21:58, когда расстояние до цели было минимальным (по данным РЛ) Ву Ксуан Тхиеу пустил ракету. Больше на связь не выходил. Погиб.


По виетнамская вики - упал здесь:

Cò Nòi, Mai Sơn District, Сон Ла, Виетнам

21.21603437400764, 104.1597821428888

https://kbqf3zraqinjcso7xwvir44kza--...ung-587129.htm

----------


## VladS

Из книги Vũ Xuân Thiều - Phi công cảm tử, автор, Nguyễn Công Huy, летчик 921 иап, участник тех событий.. 
В 21:58 над Сон Ла Тхиеу обнаружил серию мигающих навигационных огней В-52 и сообщил:
- 046 обнаружены черные вороны слева 90 гр, 10 км. 
РП напомнил, не включать БРЛС, чтобы не обнаружить себя. Затем РП приказал:
- 046, включите переключатель (выбора) оружия, чтобы стрелять серией. Уничтожить врага!
- Понял, ответил Тиеу.
Минуту спустя РП спросил:
- Хорошая работа? Но ответа не было. С КП повторили
- Сонг Ма вызывает 046, Сонг Ма вызывает 046!
Все офицеры и солдаты на КП замерли. Опытный офицер наведения Trần Mạnh понял - что-то случилось. Он переговорил с товарищем Trần Hanh из штаба армии, и они решили, что Тхиеу запустил ракету со слишком близкого расстояния и не успел отвернуть.
В комунне Tạ Khoa, в районе Yên Châu, Sơn La на одной стороне холма лежали обломки В-52, на другой – МиГ-21 Тхиеу. Побывавший на следующий день на место Phạm Ngọc Lan до сих пор утверждает, что Тхиеу таранил В-52. Глубокая рана в задней части его шеи вызвана обломком В-52, он выстрелил слишком близко, чтобы гарантированно уничтожить противника.
В тоже время, согласно официальной статистике, приведенной во всех источниках, в ночь 28-29.12, падения сбитых не зафиксировано. Места падения всех 16 В-52, "упавших на месте", приведены в таблице в посте #106.

----------


## piston

> Из книги Vũ Xuân Thiều - Phi công cảm tử, автор, Nguyễn Công Huy, летчик 921 иап, участник тех событий.. 
> В 21:58 над Сон Ла Тхиеу обнаружил серию мигающих навигационных огней В-52 и сообщил:
> - 046 обнаружены черные вороны слева 90 гр, 10 км. 
> РП напомнил, не включать БРЛС, чтобы не обнаружить себя. Затем РП приказал:
> - 046, включите переключатель (выбора) оружия, чтобы стрелять серией. Уничтожить врага!
> - Понял, ответил Тиеу.
> Минуту спустя РП спросил:
> - Хорошая работа? Но ответа не было. С КП повторили
> - Сонг Ма вызывает 046, Сонг Ма вызывает 046!
> ...



Кажется его сбил ескорт

----------


## piston

Не Linebacker II, но интересно...

Первий Б-52 сбить и упавших на Виетьнаме - 

Olive 2             B52D      11-22-72    U-Tapao    SA2 damage at Vinh.  Crashed near NKP.  Lost 4 engines on one side. 6 crewmen bailed out/recovered. No. 55-0110.

                        P- N.J. Ostozny; C/P- Tony Foley; RN- Bud Rech; N- Bob Estes; EWO- Larry Stephens; G- Ronald W. Sellers. 

*(1st combat loss of a B52 due to enemy action)*








Снизу вверх - снято попадания в Olive 2 из Olive 3.... Radar Navigator’s Topographical Comparator Display (TOPOCOMP)

Типичний супорт (Tiny Tim Pack)...

----------

